# Achmed the Dead Terrorist.



## jwbryson1 (Dec 9, 2011)

Love me some Jeff Dunham!


----------



## ElizabethWood (Dec 9, 2011)

This never gets old!! It made my night!!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 11, 2011)

ElizabethWood said:


> This never gets old!! It made my night!!



Wow, thanks!  74 hits and 1 post.  Funny.


----------

